# HYDE16 Reviews Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs and Black Hole Magnets



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Products Purchased From:*









Contact: Richard Jodoin, Dimple® Products
Address: 3705 Wilshire Lane, Waxhaw, NC 28173
Phone: 704-320-0700
Email: [email protected]
Website and Ordering Info: http://www.drainplugmagnets.com/magneticdrainplugshome.html

*Products Installed At:*


















Contact: EuroTech Motorsports
Address: 164 Franklin Tpke # 1, Mahwah, NJ 07430
Phone: 201-529-1860
Email: [email protected]
Website and Ordering Info: http://www.eurotechms.com/

*Background:*
I’m crazy about preserving my TSI engine (shocker) especially since the addition of my higher horsepower mods. Volkswagen has their included 10,000 service intervals but I change my oil every 5,000 miles with AMSOIL European Blend. I can’t stand the thought of waiting 10,000 miles for an oil change, especially after breaking in the engine at my current 15,000 mileage. Besides the installation of my Forge Motorsport catch can and the planned use of Seafoam every 10,000 miles, I figured the only outstanding preservation upgrade would be a *high powered magnetic engine drain plug*.

*Choices:*
Now, I had bookmarked the ECS magnetic engine drain plug for the longest time but finally had the time to research a higher end option.
For $10 ECS has their anodized version with *copper* seal washers but the cost alone scares me. $10 for a machined plug, anodized finish, magnet, magnet glue and copper washers? I couldn’t find specs on the type of magnet or their magnetic strength when the engine was at operating temperature (magnetic property decrease with increase of heat). Another concern was what type of glue they use to make sure that magnet does not come out from the plug and circulate through my engine. Without testing it for myself, I can’t say for sure that the ECS magnetic engine drain plug will not work as well, but I recently found a thread called *-“ECS Magnetic Drain Plug Problem”-* where some users experienced oil leakage from the copper washer.

*My Solution: Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs*
After scouring the web for highly reviewed and trusted drain plugs, I came across *-“Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs”-*. Not only did they have amazing reviews but they also have laboratory tests to back up their claims. Soon after, I received two Dimple® Magnetic Engine Drain Plugs and two Dimple® Magnetic Transmission Drain Plugs for comparison; the M14x1.5x16 (standard length) and the M14x1.5x24 (euro long) for the engine and then the M22x1.5x14 and the M24x1.5x14 for the transmission. I received four plugs in total to make sure I had the right size and length at the time of the fluid changes. At 15,000 miles I had an oil change performed and after comparing the length of the stock engine drain plug and the new magnetic engine drain plugs, Eurotech Motorsports opted for the M14x1.5 standard length plug. See *Dimple® Magnetic Engine Drain Plug Compared to OEM Engine Drain Plug* photo below. All Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs came with *aluminum* (not copper) seal washers.

*European Vehicle Applications:*
Audi
BMW
Mini Cooper
Porsche
Volkswagen

*Volkswagen Vehicle Applications:*
All TSI / FSI engines should use the M14X1.5X16 (standard length) Dimple® Magnetic Engine Drain Plugs
Early to mid 2010 TSI standard 6-speed manual transmissions should use the M24X1.5X14 Dimple® Magnetic Transmission Drain Plugs
(Early to mid 2010 TSI standard 6-speed manual transmissions should have an OEM M24 black plastic plug)
Late 2010 to 2011 TSI standard 6-speed manual transmissions should use the M22X1.5X14 Dimple® Magnetic Transmission Drain Plugs
(Late 2010 to 2011 TSI standard 6-speed manual transmissions should have an OEM M22 shiny aluminum plug)
All TSI DSG Automatic Transmissions should use the M24X1.5X14 Dimple® Magnetic Transmission Drain Plugs
*Please refer to the website for any other specific applications*

****NOTE: Please verify your OEM plug dimensions before ordering and installing any of the options listed above. I take no responsibility for which plug you choose and install on your vehicle.****

*Theory from Dimple® Products Website:*
Continuous friction creates unwanted tiny metal particle contamination.
These tiny metal particles are measured in microns.
A micron is one millionth of a meter or: 25 microns =.001" / One thousand's of an inch is = to 25 microns!
All the contaminates cannot be removed by the oil filter since an oil filter can remove particles larger than 35 microns.
Dimple® Products remove the rest. If not removed, this contamination is circulated millions of times between each oil change, polishing (wearing) down the metal until the engine is worn out. There is still residue left in the engine even after an oil change, so new oil added in the engine does not mean that it is completely uncontaminated.

*Specifications from Dimple® Products Website:*
*-“Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs”-* are coated in Electroless Nickel (the technical name for Nickel Fusion) which provides a beautiful stainless look, provides an extremely non porous Nickel finish and has a lower coefficient of friction (turns easier, like it's lubricated).
Zinc Chromates are the real thing, not ROHS compliant and will outlast the vehicle.
Dimple® Products use extreme magnetism to rip the metal particles out of your oil and keep it out.
Dimple® magnets are made under contract to insure that they are always what we say they are, the strongest high temperature high strength magnets in the world.
Dimple® Products high temperature magnets do not loose magnetism like regular magnets do at only 175 degrees F and are rated at over 300F which means they work easily in all hot engine environments.
The characteristics of the Dimple® Products high temperature magnets makes them last a long, long time. The formula for figuring out how long the Dimple® Products high temperature magnets will last is: Our magnets degrade 1/2 of 1% every one hundred years!

*Brochure Download:*
*-CLICK HERE to download brochure-*

*Laboratory Testing:*
*-CLICK HERE to download laboratory test results-*

*Brochure and Plugs:*









*Dimple® Magnetic Engine Drain Plug:*



























*Dimple® Magnetic Transmission Drain Plug:*



























*OEM Engine Drain Plug: *









*New Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs:*









*Dimple® Magnetic Engine Drain Plug Compared to OEM Engine Drain Plug:*









*Oil Change:*


















*Bonus Protection: “Black Hole” 6 Pack of Engine Oil Filter Magnets*
At the same time I took a look at the *-“Black Hole” 6 Pack of Engine Oil Filter Magnets-* for a second level of engine oil protection. The “Black Hole” oil filter magnets attach to the outside of the oil filter canister in a random position around the center of the oil filter body. When the oil flows through the oil filter, the magnets immediately trap any trace of ferrous metal particles out of the oil before it even has a chance to hit the filter media! This keeps the filter media clear of excessive particles. This 6 pack of magnets can be removed at every oil change and reinstalled on the new oil filter canister.

*“Black Hole” 6 Pack of Engine Oil Filter Magnets:*



























*Results:*
This thread was designed to review the *-“Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs”-* from unboxing through installation. After installation I immediately noticed what felt like a 50HP increase! Totally kidding. However, I didn’t notice *any* leaking from this magnetic engine drain plug and the included *aluminum* (not copper) seal washer. At 20,000 miles I will perform another oil change then post my findings after I remove the Dimple® Magnetic Engine Drain Plug to see what the high powered magnet has collected. At the same time (beginning of spring and track season) I will have my transmission fluid flushed and will install the M22x1.5x14 Dimple® Magnetic Transmission Drain Plug. I will not be able to provide any results for the Dimple® Magnetic Transmission Drain Plug for some time but hopefully this thread stays current as people try the *-“Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs”-* as an alternative to the other cheaper versions currently out on the market.

*Ordering Your -“Dimple® Magnetic Drain Plugs”-*
If you enjoy my in-depth independent reviews (Google search: “HYDE16 Reviews”), please reference this review if you place an order to see if Rich can toss in a drain plug measuring tool and brochure with your order!


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

How do engines routinely go 100s of 1000s of miles without them, while showing minimal wear?

Why don't OE builders use them, or are there any that I'm unaware of?

If it's a "piece of mind" thing, I'm ok w/that.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Apexxx said:


> 1) How do engines routinely go 100s of 1000s of miles without them, while showing minimal wear?
> 
> 2) Why don't OE builders use them, or are there any that I'm unaware of?
> 
> 3) If it's a "piece of mind" thing, I'm ok w/that.


1) "wear" per car and manufacturer can vary.
2) I would assume cost of mass producing a higher quality plug with high powered magnet.
3) my thread started off saying I'm nutso about keeping my GTI in tip top shape, definitely a POM part for me.

At 20K miles I'll come back with pictures of what it pulls out.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*sheet rock screws*

i'd be pretty upset if they were in my oil pan. but who knows? as for drain plug gaskets, i've got 2 oem with 140k on them with no drip, but who knows? maybe it'e the screws.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Also, most wear is non ferrous, so the magnet won't pick it up anyway.

Def not a bad idea, but a large neo magnet in the pan is a much better solution. 

I do like them in the trans however. But the factory magnets in the trans already do a great job, so it isn't really needed. Nice to help sublement the stock one to keep it clean since it is impractical to clean. Anyone who has rebuilt trans knows how bad they get fast.




Also, switching to a 0w40 for then 5w40 you are running will lessen wear WAY more then a magnetic plug will ever do.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Apexxx said:


> How do engines routinely go 100s of 1000s of miles without them, while showing minimal wear?
> 
> Why don't OE builders use them, or are there any that I'm unaware of?



MANY highend cars already have magnets in the oil pan. When doing high mileage services, it is routine to clean them. (AKA chains, trans fluid & filter, oil pan magnets, gasket, & clean pickup, ect ect)

And just about every trans ever has them as well.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you provide one single part number for an OE oil pan magnet?

Maybe a pic?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just found out there is a $5 discount if you mention this review / write-up thread! Nice!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

HYDE16 said:


> Just found out there is a $5 discount if you mention this review / write-up thread! Nice!


sounds like one of thoes reviews that is really an advertisment.....


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not at all, all of my reviews are truly that. Don’t try to discredit the amount of work and time I put into summarizing a great product for various cars.
I got this part, had it installed and brought you pictures and information straight from the website. I contribute my “HYDE16 Reviews” to the community with no financial gain from any sales.


----------

